# Rucksack: ca. 15 Liter, fullface tauglich, leichter Protektor



## GrazerTourer (15. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?

Ich suche einen Rucksack im 1kg Bereich, mit zirka 15 Litern, Fullface muss montierbar sein. Der Rücken sollte geschützt sein. Ein richtiger Protektor ist mir nicht wichtig, aber zumindest ein Schutz dass sich nix in de Rücken bohren kann ist mir wichtig (so wie das Vaude früher hatte). Gibt#s da überhaupt was?

danke


----------



## Florent29 (15. Mai 2019)

https://www.evocsports.com/de/produkte/rucksaecke/fr-enduro-16l


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (15. Mai 2019)

Eindeutig:
https://www.uswe-sports.com/eu/packs/mtb/airborne/airborne-15l-phone-pocket


----------



## fone (15. Mai 2019)

Funktioniert dieses USWE System?
So hoch wie der sitzt... hua. 











Edit:
Wenn dann richtig:


----------



## jim_morrison (15. Mai 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Funktioniert dieses USWE System?
> So hoch wie der sitzt... hua.
> 
> 
> ...




Also mir passt mein Rucksack von USWE sehr gut. Trage ihn viel lieber als meinen Evoc Stage 12L.
Wenn man den Rucksack nicht gnadenlos überlädt, funktioniert das System sehr gut, finde ich.
Aber welcher Rucksack ist bei Überladung noch bequem?
Gruss Jim


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. Mai 2019)

Kannst du dir selber bauen. Brauchst nur eine Protektorplatte, die zuschneiden und ins Trinkblasenfach stecken.


----------



## urban_overload (15. Mai 2019)

Ich mag meinen Evoc FR Enduro Blackline sehr. 16l, Rückenprotektor, FF-tauglich (ich verwende ihn aber mit einer Halbschale), sehr angenehm zu tragen, Belüftung finde ich für einen Rucksack dieser Klasse (Tagesrucksack, Protektor) schwer okay. Deuter Race Air ist's natürlich keiner...

https://www.evocsports.com/de/produkte/rucksaecke/fr-enduro-blackline-16l


----------



## grey (15. Mai 2019)

Würde mir auch überlegen ob single oder multi impact Protektor, jetzt nicht weil man sich mit multi-impact geld spart wenn man ihn dauernd benutzt, aber ich hätt eher ein ungutes Gefühl wenn ich einen der single impact styropor teile irgendwie ins auto stopf oder mich drauf setze, etc.


----------



## fone (15. Mai 2019)

Protektorenplatten gibts wenn nötig recht günstig zu kaufen. D3o oder sastec.

Hab noch nicht über meinen Evoc-Protector nachgedacht, der hält schon was aus.


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. Mai 2019)

grey schrieb:


> Würde mir auch überlegen ob single oder multi impact Protektor, jetzt nicht weil man sich mit multi-impact geld spart wenn man ihn dauernd benutzt, aber ich hätt eher ein ungutes Gefühl wenn ich einen der single impact styropor teile irgendwie ins auto stopf oder mich drauf setze, etc.


Hm, ja, nein, weiß nicht... echt?
Derzeit fahr ich mit unterschiedlichen Rucksäcken[1] und mache mir keine zu großen Gedanken bzgl Protektor. Wusste nicht einmal, dass es da Unterschiede gibt! Evo tauscht die gratis aus. Auch nicht blöd!

Ein Protektor muss aber nicht zwingend sein, wenn der Rucksack selbst schön stabil ist. Das reicht mir aus (bevor ich 500g unnötig herum schleppe, wie beim Deuter Attack...den würd ich niemals kaufen). Mein Vaude hat quasi auch einen "Protektor", der aber keiner ist *g*. er ist halt einfach sehr stabil am Rücken.

Generell hab ich immer mit:
- Verbandszeug
- diverses Werkzeug mit Pumpe usw
- Jacke
- Ersatz Unterleiberl
- Ersatz Trikot
- ggf noch eine ganz dünne Windjacke
- ggf noch en paar Handschuhe, Hauben usw.
15L dürften da ideal sein.

(Knie Protektoren kommen immer aufs Bike und nicht den Rücken).

@Florent29
Der Evoc kommt mir immer wieder unter. Der scheint echt beliebt zu sein. Preislich ist er halt schon heftig... Ich müsste schauen, dass ich den wo testen kann.

@jim_morrison
So einen traue ich mich, ohne ihn zu testen, einfach nicht kaufen. Prinzipiell wirkt das System ja ziemlich cool, aber ich teile die Skepsis, dass der Rucksack dann evtl zu hoch sitzt....? Irgendwie ist mir da das Risiko zu hoch, sorry.

@fone
Protektor selbst machen ist natürlich auch eine Option! Wo bekommt man das Material denn? Ich habe auf die Schnelle nix gefunden. Da habe ich nie dran gedacht. da muss dann aber auch der Rucksack das passende fach dafür haben, oder zumindest ein Trinkblasenfach oder dgl. Hmmm. Schwierig!


[1] Der Lieblingsrucksack seit vielen Jahren ist ein alter Vaude Bike Alpin 25+5 - der aber eigtl viel zu groß ist für dauernd. Bzgl. Sicherheit finde ich den ziemlich gut. Dasss er zu groß ist kann aber stören. Mir war es jahrelang wurscht, aber irgendwie mag ich jetzt was wirklich Passendes haben. Dann habe ich noch einen Camelbak Mule aus 2011 (den verwende ich irgendwie nicht gerne. der ist mir zu schmal) und einen extrem leichten namenlosen Northland (den finde ich erstaundlich genial, aber eine Pumpe mag ich da ungern mitnehmen. Der Rucksack bietet fast keinen Schutz. Ist dann eher gefährlich...). Der Camelbak ist vom Platz her eigtl fast ausreichend - eine Spur größere wäre eben besser (vor allem im Winter).

kennt von euch jemand den Osprey Raptor 14?


----------



## Florent29 (15. Mai 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @Florent29
> Der Evoc kommt mir immer wieder unter. Der scheint echt beliebt zu sein. Preislich ist er halt schon heftig... Ich müsste schauen, dass ich den wo testen kann.



Der Evoc ist halt recht leicht für einen Protektorenrucksack (Nachteil: nicht mehrschlagfähig) und trotzdem robust.

Ich fahre den Vorgänger seit 2014 und bis auf einen etwas hakeligen Reissverschluss ist der noch vollkommen i.O.



GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @jim_morrison
> So einen traue ich mich, ohne ihn zu testen, einfach nicht kaufen. Prinzipiell wirkt das System ja ziemlich cool, aber ich teile die Skepsis, dass der Rucksack dann evtl zu hoch sitzt....? Irgendwie ist mir da das Risiko zu hoch, sorry.



Ich fahre einen ebenfalls hochsitzenden 2l-Rucksack in Rennen. Bergab ist das genial. Bei mehr Zuladung wollte ich aber auch einen Hüftgurt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (15. Mai 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @fone
> Protektor selbst machen ist natürlich auch eine Option! Wo bekommt man das Material denn? Ich habe auf die Schnelle nix gefunden. Da habe ich nie dran gedacht. da muss dann aber auch der Rucksack das passende fach dafür haben, oder zumindest ein Trinkblasenfach oder dgl. Hmmm. Schwierig!


Klar, das geht nur wenn man den irgendwo reinstecken kann. Ich meinte zb als Ersatz für beschädigte "single-impact" Protectoren.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/SAS-TEC-SAS...hash=item43ec6bf751:m:mdMRyXRcKTTDDETf6IAjjDg

https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/2602001_-rueckenprotektor-sc-1-15-sas-tec.html

https://www.ebay.de/itm/SaS-Tec-CE-...944657?hash=item4889869811:g:F2EAAOSwUuFWuxWO

über google.
geht bestimmt auch mit d3o.


----------



## Florent29 (15. Mai 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Klar, das geht nur wenn man den irgendwo reinstecken kann.



Gnihihihi


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. Mai 2019)

Also dezeit gefallen mir Evoc und Osrpey extrem gut. Ich werde mal schauen, ob ich die wo genau testen kann.

Beim Osprey gefällt mir die Trinkblase, die auch etwas an Schutz bietet. Zusätzlich ist der Rucksack noch recht gut gepolstert. Wenn man will, könnteman zB noch 3mm Sas-tec odr so an die Trinkblase kleben. DAs reicht mir als Schutz definitiv (wenn er nicht sowieso schon gut genug ist). Den muss ich live sehen! Evtl. ist der mt 10L sogar ausreichend, wenn man zB die Jacke außen drauf macht. Wenn er aber mit 15L stabil genug ist, nehme ich ihn lieber in größer.

Der Evoc FR 16 ist auch interessant. Leider viel schwerer (ca 250g ehr), aber wirkt durch die zusätzlichen Riemen vielseitig und bestimmt auch besser bzgl Rückenschutz. Auch gefällt mir die Form. Er wirkt optisch zumindest so, als würde er echt gut passen. Trinkblase habe ich sowieso daheim. Dass keine dabei ist ist egal.

ich muss die einfach einmal beide probieren und vor allem auch einen FF montieren.

Das USWE System scheidet aus für mich. Ich bin LWS geschädigt und mag nix riskieren.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Mai 2019)

Ich stehe vor einer ähnlichen Frage, bräuchte aber meistens nur 10-12L
Mein Favorit aktuell VAUDE Bracket 16L + SASTec Einschubprotektor oder
Evoc FR Lite Race 10L 2019 -> Den hatte ich 1-2 Jahre problemlos im Einsatz


----------



## phaenomenon (16. Mai 2019)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Evoc FR Lite Race 10L 2019 -> Den hatte ich 1-2 Jahre problemlos im Einsatz


und was passierte dann?


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. Mai 2019)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich stehe vor einer ähnlichen Frage, bräuchte aber meistens nur 10-12L
> Mein Favorit aktuell VAUDE Bracket 16L + SASTec Einschubprotektor oder
> Evoc FR Lite Race 10L 2019 -> Den hatte ich 1-2 Jahre problemlos im Einsatz



Bei den beiden kann man doch keinen Fullface montiern, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (16. Mai 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Gnihihihi







GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Bei den beiden kann man doch keinen Fullface montiern, oder?








So geht das bei Evoc.
Das sollte auch mit der versteckten Helmhalterung möglich sein.
https://www.evocsports.com/de/produkte/rucksaecke/fr-lite-race

... allerdings nicht so schön, der baumelt dann wohl etwas weiter unten rum.


10L wären mir für Tagestouren auf jeden Fall zu klein. Ich hab auch einen Evoc CC 10L, da ist nach Trinkblase und Schlauch und Werkzeug und 2 Minipumpen gefühlt noch Platz für 1 Regenhaut und 1 Riegel.


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. Mai 2019)

10 Liter sind mir auch definitiv zu wenig.

Das was ich oben geschrieben habe, muss rein gehen:
- unterleiberl
- kurzes trikot
- langes trikot oder Merino
- Jacke
- Handschuhe
- 2-3x Haube / Buff
- Verbandszeug
- Werkzeug inkl Pumpe

Da sind 10 Lite zu wenig. 12 könnte und 14 müssen aber passen.

@fone
dake für das Evoc Bild! Beim Vaude - wenn die Halterung ähnlich ist wie bei meinem jetzigen Vaude (sieht ähnlich aus) - kannst das mit dem FF Helm vergessen. da kann ich ihn gleich auch mit einem Schuhband anbinden. Hält ähnlich toll *g*


----------



## Florent29 (16. Mai 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> 10 Liter sind mir auch definitiv zu wenig.
> 
> Das was ich oben geschrieben habe, muss rein gehen:
> - unterleiberl
> ...



Dann noch ein Pausenbrot und Wasser, Medikit, Tools, Schlauch, Pumpe...da bist du eher bei 16-18 Liter


----------



## scubasigi_73 (16. Mai 2019)

Bilder stammen vom 2013er Modell mit 10L aus dem MTBR Forum und lt. Antwort von Osprey auf eine Bewertung auf der firmeneigenen Website mit dem aktuellen Modell möglich.

Nutze selbst den aktuellen Raven 14. Bin damit absolut zufrieden, habe aber keinen Fullface.

Link zum Herrenmodell Raptor 14:
https://www.ospreyeurope.com/shop/at_de/raptor-14-2019


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. Mai 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Dann noch ein Pausenbrot und Wasser, Medikit, Tools, Schlauch, Pumpe...da bist du eher bei 16-18 Liter



Stimmt schon, das habe ich vergessen weil das etwas ist, das sowieso immer im Rucksack bleibt. Hab's ergänzt...

Ich habe jetzt mehrere Rucksäcke. Mein Vaude 25+5 ist aber definitiv viel zu groß. 18L wären mir zu viel. Da nehme ich dann gleihc meinen bestehenden. Für eine Tagestour bei kühlem Wetter muss er reichen und da reichn mE so max 15L schon aus. Lieber habe ich weniger Platz, als dass ich 250g Rucksack zu viel mit habe und der Rucksack nur halb voll ist. Die packliste von mir ist eher das Maximum, nicht das Minimum.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Mai 2019)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> und was passierte dann?


Verkauft, da mir hellblau/gelb nicht mehr gefiel.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Mai 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> 10 Liter sind mir auch definitiv zu wenig.
> 
> Das was ich oben geschrieben habe, muss rein gehen:
> - unterleiberl
> ...



Ok, verstehe.
Meine Tagestouren waren immer in Gegenden, in denen das Wetter stabil war und in auf Hütten nachtanken konnte.
Somit:
- Flasche am Rahmen + Flasche im Rucksack
- Windjacke
- 1 Buff
- Verbandszeug
- Werkzeug incl. Pumpe
- 2 Riegel


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. Mai 2019)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ok, verstehe.
> Meine Tagestouren waren immer in Gegenden, in denen das Wetter stabil war und in auf Hütten nachtanken konnte.
> Somit:
> - Flasche am Rahmen + Flasche im Rucksack
> ...


I h ziehe mich oben prinzipiell um. Darum hab ich immer alles vom Oberkörper noch einmal in trocken mit.


----------



## ufp (16. Mai 2019)

Ergon BX3
http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/produc...FjABegQIBBAB&usg=AOvVaw0PtW-JjX9Ax_v4QfwpMYqI

Erweiterbar, FF Halterung und Protektorenbefestigung.


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. Mai 2019)

ufp schrieb:


> Ergon BX3
> http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/product.html?a=rucksaecke&ved=2ahUKEwiquoGvwqDiAhXEZ1AKHWWLBJUQFjABegQIBBAB&usg=AOvVaw0PtW-JjX9Ax_v4QfwpMYqI
> 
> Erweiterbar, FF Halterung und Protektorenbefestigung.


Viel Schutz bietet deer aber nicht wirklich, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (16. Mai 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Viel Schutz bietet deer aber nicht wirklich, oder?


Nicht mehr als alle anderen.
Bzw mit Trinkblase.

Aber, es ist ein Fach frei für einen Rückenprotector (Ergon BP100), um ca 30 €.
Kann man also bei Bedarf nachrüsten. Ist zumindest ganz nett, wenn man die Option, bzw in diesem Fall, ein Fach dafür noch frei hat.


----------



## GrazerTourer (18. Mai 2019)

Ich hab gestern einige Rucksäcke probiert.

Der evoc fr mit den 16 Litern hat Gutes und auch Schlechtes.
Er ist sehr steif. Selbst wenn wenig dri. Ist, wird er nicht zu einem baumelnden Sack.
Der Hüftgurt wäre mir viel zu heiß im Sommer.
Ich finde den Rucksack zu schwer und für das Volumen viel zu groß. Er ist extrem lang. Dafür aber ist er eben sehr steif. Für mich kommt er eigtl nicht mehr in Frage.

Der raptor 14 gefällt mir sehr gut! Schön leicht und vom Volumen her mE großer als der 16er Evoc.

Der Siskin gefällt mir eigtl noch besser. Hat einen einfachen (Sehr dünnen) Protektor und sitzt echt gut. Er ist erstaunlich geräumig und wiegt etwas mehr als die Hälfte vom Evoc. Die sehr steife Trinkblase aus den Youtube reviews hatte aber keiner der Osprey Rucksäcke, die ich probiert habe. 

Schwierig, schwierig....

Sitzen tun sie alle richtig gut. Der Evoc fühlt sich halt echt an wie ein ordentlicher Protektor, der halt auch ein Rucksack ist.ich finde den aber einfach zu viel.

Was ich bei Osprey vermisse sind ordentliche Kompressionsriemen. Braucht man evtl aber nicht, wenn er eh eher klein ist. Der Evoc ist so steif, dass man sie auch nicht braucht. 

Halter für Protektoren brauche ich nicht. Die kommen bei mir ausnahmslos an den Rahmen.


----------



## fone (20. Mai 2019)

Der Evoc ist halt etwas begab-lastig designed. Auch mit dem breiten Gurt für guten Sitz bergab. Am Anstieg machen den wohl einige auf.

Der Osprey sieht auch nett aus, passt da von der Größe dein ganzer Krempel rein?
Ich hab aber gerne mehr Fächer/Unterteilungen.

... Ach, was sollen wir da jetzt noch beitragen können.... nix.


----------



## mw.dd (20. Mai 2019)

War der Camelbak T.O.R.O schon?


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Mai 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Der Evoc ist halt etwas begab-lastig designed. Auch mit dem breiten Gurt für guten Sitz bergab. Am Anstieg machen den wohl einige auf.
> 
> Der Osprey sieht auch nett aus, passt da von der Größe dein ganzer Krempel rein?
> Ich hab aber gerne mehr Fächer/Unterteilungen.
> ...



 ich tu mir echt schwer mit der Entscheidung. Aber falls es euch hilft (ich freue mich total über jeden Gedanken von euch! Es gibt oft kleine Details die einen stören. Die mag ich wissen. Mich beeinflusst nichts negativ. Ich bin über jedes Feedback froh!)

Ja, der Krempel passt in den 12L Osprey bestimmt rein. Im Notfall - also zB im Winter, wo ich wirklich das Maximum mit habe und zB auch eine richtig dicke Softshell oder eine Daunenjacke, nehme ich eben den jetzigen Rucksack. mein Ziel ist, dass ich im Frühling und Sommer einen Rucksack habe, der nicht immer zu 50-80% leer ist. Ich denke, dass der Osprey in Wahrheit nur eine Spur weniger schluckt als der 16L Evoc. Das sind bestimmt keine 4L Unterschied! ich nehme Evoc nicht ab, dass da 16L rein gehen... Es kommt halt immer sehr auf den Schnitt drauf an. Ich war erstaunt über de Siskin. Ich denke er wird's werden (evtl. pimpe ich ihn mit einer dickeren Sastec Platte, falls das überhaupt angenehm ist).

Vielleicht als Tipp für manche.
Ich packe immer so, dass ich meine Kleidungsstücke zusammen rolle und dann senkrecht hinein stecke (den letzten Rest dann zB waagrecht oben drauf. So komme ich sehr leicht dazu und das Zeug ist kompakt und gut verstaut. Das hilft enorm. Da ist es mir dann auch fast lieber, wenn der Rucksack innen nicht mehr weiter unterteilt ist. 

Reihefolge:
ganz unten ist ein Verbanspäckchen mit allem Bibabo.
danach im Sommer:
Unterleiberl zusammen gerollt, Trikot zusammen gerollt, sehr dünne jacke zusammengerollt (das geht alles auch in einen 10L Rucksack leicht rein). zwei Buff.

wenn kühler:
Senkrecht nahe am Rücken ein langes Merino, Unterleiberl, (lang oder Kurz) Trikot, darüber quer eine Orthovox piz roseg und die hauhdünne Windjacke. Im Winter kommt da noch ein paar lange dicke Handschuhe dazu und eine leichte Daunenjacke und eine Haube.

Außen am Helm ist noch der Kinnbügel und oder Helm beim Rauffahren und die Knieschützer sind ohnehin am Oberrohr vom Radl.

Für alpine Touren nehme ich auch in Zukunft den großen Rucksack den ich habe. Da hab ich fast immer die DSLR mit. Die stopf ih nicht in einen kleinen Rucksack rein. nervt... und dann noch Jause usw.


----------



## freetourer (21. Mai 2019)

Mein Tip wäre auch der Toro.

Oder den FR Lite mit einem SAS - Tec Protector ausstatten, statt mit der Styropor-Platte.


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Mai 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Mein Tip wäre auch der Toro.
> 
> Oder den FR Lite mit einem SAS - Tec Protector ausstatten, statt mit der Styropor-Platte.


Aber beim Toro klappt das doch mit Fullacec Montage nicht, oder?


----------



## Los-Dellos (21. Mai 2019)

Ich kann dir den Camelbak K.U.D.U. 18 bzw. 20 empfehlen. 
Großer Level 2 Protektor, 3l Blase, gute Befestigung für Fullface oder nur den Kinnbügel, Werkzeugrolle, Wasserabweisen, inkl. Regencover, Taschen am Hüftgurt (Handy, Multitool, Snacks) und sehr gut einstellbar.

https://international.camelbak.com/...20_INT?color=cf44b170f5974baaa7a58c5b8be94d54


----------



## mw.dd (21. Mai 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Aber beim Toro klappt das doch mit Fullacec Montage nicht, oder?


Angeblich doch:


> - Helmet und Amor Carry für den sicheren Transport Deines Fullface samt Knie- und Ellenbogenprotektoren
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Camelbak/T-O-R-O-Protector-14-Rucksack-p59988/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Mai 2019)

Los-Dellos schrieb:


> Ich kann dir den Camelbak K.U.D.U. 18 bzw. 20 empfehlen.
> Großer Level 2 Protektor, 3l Blase, gute Befestigung für Fullface oder nur den Kinnbügel, Werkzeugrolle, Wasserabweisen, inkl. Regencover, Taschen am Hüftgurt (Handy, Multitool, Snacks) und sehr gut einstellbar.
> 
> https://international.camelbak.com/...20_INT?color=cf44b170f5974baaa7a58c5b8be94d54


danke, aber 1.6kg sind mir um rund 600g zu viel. Das ist mir zu arg.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (21. Mai 2019)

Also ich kann bei meinem Raven 14 nicht über fehlende Kompressoonsriemen klagen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Mai 2019)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Also ich kann bei meinem Raven 14 nicht über fehlende Kompressoonsriemen klagen.


sowas wollte ich hören!


----------



## FastFabi93 (21. Mai 2019)

Ich hab nen ähnliches Anforderungsprofil wie du, ich fahre seit ~2 Jahren den Ergon BA2 EVO. Passt alles rein, ist zur Not erweiterbar, Fullface geht hinten drauf, ergonomisch perfekt anpassbar, 3l-Trinkblase passt auch rein und er wog auch um die 1 kg glaub ich. Zum HR hin hat er eine geschlossene Fläche, das macht die Reinigung einfacher. Ich fahre ihn in der längsten Rückeneinstellung, da deckt er den ganzen Rücken ab und sitzt gleichzeitig vom Schwerpunkt her schön tief. Und das Rückenteil ist durchstichsicher (auch ohne Protektor, der optional ist)


----------



## thk0106 (22. Mai 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> danke, aber 1.6kg sind mir um rund 600g zu viel. Das ist mir zu arg.



Ich müsste meinen Kudu 18 mal nachwiegen, ob die Toolbox da mitgewogen wurde.


----------



## Mehrsau (23. Mai 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> https://www.evocsports.com/de/produkte/rucksaecke/fr-enduro-16l



Ist der auch für Touren geeignet? Bzgl. Feuchtigkeitstransport und Fassungsvermögen? Bekommt man da ne Jacke, Schlafzeug, tools und Essen für 2-3 Tage rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (23. Mai 2019)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> ... Bzgl. Feuchtigkeitstransport


Diesbezüglich ist mein Evoc der schlechteste Rucksack, den ich besitze (habe noch Deuter und Vaude)


Mehrsau schrieb:


> Bekommt man da ne Jacke, Schlafzeug, tools und Essen für 2-3 Tage rein?


Jacke, Multitool, Luftpumpe, Kleinzeug und Imbiss passen sicher. "Schlafzeug... + Essen für 2-3 Tage"? In einen 16l-Rucksack? Wenn das Schlafzeug ein T-Shirt ist und Dein Essen Trockennahrung, die kaum Platz wegnimmt und Du sehr genügsam - vielleicht


----------



## Mehrsau (23. Mai 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Jacke, Multitool, Luftpumpe, Kleinzeug und Imbiss passen sicher. "Schlafzeug... + Essen für 2-3 Tage"? In einen 16l-Rucksack? Wenn das Schlafzeug ein T-Shirt ist und Dein Essen Trockennahrung, die kaum Platz wegnimmt und Du sehr genügsam - vielleicht



So sieht es aus  Ich bin ja nicht im outback. Hier und da ne Bäckerei oder sonst was lässt sich ja immer in Deutschland finden. Sind wirklich nur Notfallriegel  War etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt 



mw.dd schrieb:


> Diesbezüglich ist mein Evoc der schlechteste Rucksack, den ich besitze (habe noch Deuter und Vaude)



Das schließt ihn für mich dann leider aus. Habe noch nen Vaude Alpin 30l der mir eigentlich zu groß und unbequem ist (Feuchtigkeitstransport ist aber genial)... Gibt so ein paar Sachen die mich an dem stören und der Drang nach was neuem ist nicht zu vernachlässigen


----------



## freetourer (23. Mai 2019)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> So sieht es aus  Ich bin ja nicht im outback. Hier und da ne Bäckerei oder sonst was lässt sich ja immer in Deutschland finden. Sind wirklich nur Notfallriegel  War etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt
> 
> 
> 
> Das schließt ihn für mich dann leider aus. Habe noch nen Vaude Alpin 30l der mir eigentlich zu groß und unbequem ist (Feuchtigkeitstransport ist aber genial)... Gibt so ein paar Sachen die mich an dem stören und der Drang nach was neuem ist nicht zu vernachlässigen



Wie wäre es da mit dem Moab Pro?

Der hat den besseren Protektor als der Evoc (ausserdem Mehrschlagfähig) und lässt sich auch noch sehr gut komprimieren, falls man doch mal weniger mitnimmt.
Ausserdem eine sehr aufwendige Aufteilung der ganzen Taschen/Fächer für Werkzeug etc. pp.

Hätte sogar noch meinen abzugeben, da ich nur noch mit HipBag fahre:

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1210382-vaude-moab-pro-22-l-protektor-rucksack-gr-m


----------



## Mehrsau (23. Mai 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Wie wäre es da mit dem Moab Pro?
> 
> Der hat den besseren Protektor als der Evoc (ausserdem Mehrschlagfähig) und lässt sich auch noch sehr gut komprimieren, falls man doch mal weniger mitnimmt.
> Ausserdem eine sehr aufwendige Aufteilung der ganzen Taschen/Fächer für Werkzeug etc. pp.
> ...



Danke für das Angebot aber die Farbe sagt mir gar nicht zu  Wie ist denn das Fach für die Drinkblase dimensioniert? Das ist eine Sache die mich bei dem Alpin 30 sehr gestört hat.


----------



## mw.dd (23. Mai 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Der hat den besseren Protektor als der Evoc (ausserdem Mehrschlagfähig)


Ich bezweifle ja den Sinn eines Rückenprotektors in einem für mehrere Tage vollgepackten Rucksack, aber was soll's... Gefühlte Sicherheit geht vor


----------



## freetourer (23. Mai 2019)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot aber die Farbe sagt mir gar nicht zu  Wie ist denn das Fach für die Drinkblase dimensioniert? Das ist eine Sache die mich bei dem Alpin 30 sehr gestört hat.



Trinkblasenfach ist ausreichend groß für meine 2l Deuter gewesen. Da ist mir jetzt nix negatives aufgefallen.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle ja den Sinn eines Rückenprotektors in einem für mehrere Tage vollgepackten Rucksack, aber was soll's... Gefühlte Sicherheit geht vor



Ach - die Zweifel finde ich durchaus berechtigt und da lässt sich sicher drüber diskutieren.
Allerdings spricht mMn doch einiges für einen Protektor:
- will man ja vielleicht auch mal den Rucksack mit relativ wenig Inhalt (und damit wenig Polsterung) nutzen, 
- die schützende Trinkblase wird ja zunehmend leerer und damit auch der Schutzbeutel immer dünner
- der Protektor bietet ja auch den Schutz eben vor punktueller Belastung durch im Rucksack mitgeführte Gegenstände (Pumpe, Dämpferpumpe, Maxxalami, etc..

Schlussendlich ist die Frage nach dem "vermeintlichen" Schutz eine Frage, die nur jeder für sich selbst gemessen an seinem eigenen Sicherheitsbedürfniss geantworten kann.

Ich gehöre da eigentlich eher (auch speziell beim Biken) eher nicht zu den ängstlichen Menschen - schöpfe da aber aus eigenen Erfahrungen.
- Von daher weiß ich, dass Knie und je nach Gelände auch Ellbogen bei mir nicht so verkehrt sind 
- Helm habe ich selbst schon mal einen gecrasht nach einem Salto über einen Hund, der mir auf einem Wanderweg vors Vorderrad gesprungen ist
- Nach einem Krankenhausaufenthalt aufgrund eines Sturzes auf einen stumpfen Gegenstand mit dem Rücken und mit dem anfänglichen Verdacht einer Rückenmarksverletzung (hatte sich glücklicherweise nicht bewahrheitet - ich hatte aber innerhalb kürzester Zeit nach dem Sturz einen Bluterguss direkt neben der Wirbelsäule und der Bluterguss drückte derart auf die Nerven, dass ich Taubheitsgefühle in den Beinen hatte) lasse ich den Rückenprotektor auch nicht mehr weg.


----------



## Mehrsau (23. Mai 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle ja den Sinn eines Rückenprotektors in einem für mehrere Tage vollgepackten Rucksack, aber was soll's... Gefühlte Sicherheit geht vor



Da bin ich voll bei dir. Ich bräuchte den nicht für Mehrtagestouren aber ich suche einfach einen neuen daily driver, den ich sowohl auf den Hometrails anziehen kann als auch auf Touren. Bin kein Fan von ewigem umgepacke zwischen diversen Rucksäcken. Habe ich früher gemacht und einmal in der Eile Werkzeug und Schaltauge im falschen gelassen... Murphy und so..


----------



## mw.dd (23. Mai 2019)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Da bin ich voll bei dir. Ich bräuchte den nicht für Mehrtagestouren aber ich suche einfach einen neuen daily driver, den ich sowohl auf den Hometrails anziehen kann als auch auf Touren. Bin kein Fan von ewigem umgepacke zwischen diversen Rucksäcken. Habe ich früher gemacht und einmal in der Eile Werkzeug und Schaltauge im falschen gelassen... Murphy und so..


Bin eigentlich genauso, aber funktioniert nicht. Mein EVOC FR 20 ist mir für Tourentage in den Alpen gerade groß genug, für sommerliche Touren daheim und Shuttle-/Parktage aber eigentlich zu groß. Meine Hüfttasche (Camelbak LR4) reicht wirklich nur für das nötigste im Sommer und daheim.
Deswegen habe ich mir noch den TORO14 bestellt als er bei RCZ im Sonderangebot war. Mal sehen...

Ersatzteile (Schlauch, Schaltauge, Bremsbeläge) habe ich übrigens am Rad - da kann ich die schon mal nicht im falschen Rucksack vergessen


----------



## vitaminc (25. Mai 2019)

wenn Geld keine Rolex spielt:
Norrona Skibotn 15L


Trinksystem-kompatibel
Abnehmbares Helmnetz
Kleine Mesh-Tasche innerhalb der Kargo-Tasche
Schneebrillenfach
Hüftgurt mit Reißverschlusstasche
Knie- und Ellbogenschützeraufsatz
Abnehmbarer Rückenprotektor
Belüfteter Rücken
Luftdurchlässige Schultergurte
ca. 1180gr

https://www.norrona.com/de-DE/produkte/skibotn/skibotn-15l-pack/


Hätte ich mir wahrscheinlich schon zugelegt, aber mein Dakine Nomad 18L will seit 8 Jahren nicht kaputt gehen 
Für Touren habe ich dann noch den Dakine Apex 26L, genauso unzerstörbar.


----------



## fone (27. Mai 2019)

vitaminc schrieb:


> wenn Geld keine Rolex spielt:
> Norrona Skibotn 15L
> 
> 
> ...


Interessant. Wird der von Evoc gefertigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (27. Mai 2019)

vitaminc schrieb:


> wenn Geld keine Rolex spielt:
> Norrona Skibotn 15L
> 
> 
> ...


ziemlich feines Teil! Aber preislich leider echt zu brutal.


----------



## GrazerTourer (4. Juni 2019)

Ich habe mich jetzt für den Osprey Raptor 14 entschieden. Zusätzlich habe ich noch eine 2cm dicke (wollte 1,5cm und habe irrtümlich falsch bestellt.... Egal) sas tec Platte zurecht geschnitten, die jetzt im Trinkblasen Fach lebt (knapp 300g).

Ich habe testweise drin:
Saß tec Protektor
2,5L Wasser
Verbandszeug mit allem bibabo
Pumpe
Werkzeug
Ventile, Bremsbeläge, maxalami, usw usf.
Ein Trikot
Ein Unterleiberl in sehr dick
Eine jacke von orthovox

Mit der Kombi ist der Rucksack schon recht voll, trägt sich aber auf den ersten Blick noch sehr gut. Ich denke Die Größe passt, zumal ich wirklich nie so viel Wasser mit habe. Außen ist dann noch der fullface drauf oder der Kinnbügel davon. Für Jause, eine dünne Jacke, Handy und Co ist aber noch leicht genug Platz. Wenn nur 1,5 statt 2 5L Wasser drin sind sowieso. Die Größe passt gut für mich!


----------



## grey (4. Juni 2019)

schaut nett aus, wie schwer ist der jetzt mit protektor?


----------



## GrazerTourer (4. Juni 2019)

grey schrieb:


> schaut nett aus, wie schwer ist der jetzt mit protektor?


Bissl über 1kg. Mit einem dünneren 15mm Protektor wäre er bei unter 1kg (15mm sastec sind mMn völlig ausreichend. Die 2cm kommen vom Motorrad).


----------



## fone (5. Juni 2019)

Haha, der megadicke Schaum sieht ja witzig aus. 
Aber der Ruckackt steht gepackt doch ganz gut da. Schaut zumindest nicht überfüllt aus.


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. Juni 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Haha, der megadicke Schaum sieht ja witzig aus.
> Aber der Ruckackt steht gepackt doch ganz gut da. Schaut zumindest nicht überfüllt aus.


Ja, der Protektor ist wirklich dick *ggg* 

Gepackt behält er seine Form echt gut! Ich war überrascht wie gut das geht. Der Rucksack ist recht kompakt geschnitten und trotzdem eher dünnen Stoff sehr stabil. Ohne Helm hinten drauf und mit weniger als 2,5L Wasser (so viel habe ich wirklich nie mit), sitzt er echt perfekt. Mir gefällt der Rucksack wirklich gut. Keine übertriebene Anzahl an unterschiedlichen Fächern aber gut zu sortieren. Die Form passt mir sehr gut. Über Pfingsten werde ich ihn dann auf den Trails testen und hoffe, dass er gut am Rücken hält. ich denke ja...


----------



## Sandheide (9. Juni 2019)

Falls de mit deinem net zufrieden bist kann ich dir den hier empfehlen. https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/...tect-evo-fr-12-rucksack?article=2644975793222


----------



## mw.dd (10. Juni 2019)

Ich habe gestern die erste Tour mit dem T.O.R.O 14 gemacht.
Sitzt und passt gut und lässt sich prima einstellen. Der Protektor ist zwar ordentlich dick, aber wohl etwas kurz für einen Komplettschutz.
Allerdings sind 14 Liter ganz schön wenig. Wenn ich nicht Ersatzschlauch, Pumpe, Kleinteile und Multitool am Rad transportieren würde wäre das zu knapp. Zusätzlich zur superleichten Regenjacke noch was warmes für auf dem Berg geht gar nicht...


----------



## fone (11. Juni 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (18. Juni 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern die erste Tour mit dem T.O.R.O 14 gemacht.
> Sitzt und passt gut und lässt sich prima einstellen. Der Protektor ist zwar ordentlich dick, aber wohl etwas kurz für einen Komplettschutz.
> Allerdings sind 14 Liter ganz schön wenig. Wenn ich nicht Ersatzschlauch, Pumpe, Kleinteile und Multitool am Rad transportieren würde wäre das zu knapp. Zusätzlich zur superleichten Regenjacke noch was warmes für auf dem Berg geht gar nicht...


Ich habe mir das auch bei manchen Rucksäcken gedacht. Camelbak schneidet mMn sehr klein. Wie die auf die berechnete Größe kommen ist für mich oft sehr faglich. Da musst du mindestens einmal die 3L der Trinkblase abziehen und dann noch für jedes Fach auch etwas. Bleiben dann wohl so 8L übrig für das Hauptfach.... das ist so mein Gefühl.

Ich bin mit dem Osprey inzwischen viel gefahren und habe auch einen Gondeltag damit gemacht. Grandioser Rucksack! Ich bin echt happy! Der sitzt perfekt auf meinem Rücken. besser als der Vaude Bike Alpin, ein alter MULE und einer von Northland.


----------



## mw.dd (18. Juni 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Camelbak schneidet mMn sehr klein. Wie die auf die berechnete Größe kommen ist für mich oft sehr faglich. Da musst du mindestens einmal die 3L der Trinkblase abziehen und dann noch für jedes Fach auch etwas. Bleiben dann wohl so 8L übrig für das Hauptfach.... das ist so mein Gefühl.



So in etwa... 
Habe mich jetzt für das kommende alpine Bikewochenende für meinen alten Evoc entschieden.


----------



## chodo (29. August 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Zusätzlich habe ich noch eine 2cm dicke (wollte 1,5cm und habe irrtümlich falsch bestellt.... Egal) sas tec Platte zurecht geschnitten, die jetzt im Trinkblasen Fach lebt (knapp 300g).



Habe mir nach deinen positiven Erfahrungen auch den Raptor 14 bestellt... Welche Sas-Tec Platte hast du wo geordert? Bzw. wolltest du, in 1,5 cm


----------



## GrazerTourer (29. August 2019)

chodo schrieb:


> Habe mir nach deinen positiven Erfahrungen auch den Raptor 14 bestellt... Welche Sas-Tec Platte hast du wo geordert? Bzw. wolltest du, in 1,5 cm


Die mit 1.5cm hat es denke ich nie gegeben. Ich denke ich habe mich da irgebdwie verschaut. _gg_ such einfach einmal auf Amazon. Ich habe einen Motorrad Protektor genommen und den dann eben kleiner geschnitten. Geht mit einer großen Schere problemlos und ratz fatz. Ich finde ihn wirklich top. Der Rucksack trägt sich damit nicht anders.


----------



## wanderer1219 (1. September 2019)

Den Norrona gibt's hier für einen Preis den ich vertretbar finde. 





						Norrona skibotn 15L Pack Rucksack - Caviar
					

Norrona skibotn 15L Pack Rucksack - Caviar




					www.bike24.de


----------

